# Earl the SoCal Dog



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I think Earl is starting to feel at home here in SoCal.

Sleeping with Miss Ivy









Gettin some love from Jeff Holt editor or Street Chopper Magazine.









Hangin at Curley's Bar in Long Beach for the Street Chopper summer issue party.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like hes right at home!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Whata friggin' cutie!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous dog, I can't wait to see him grow up =)


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute. I like the second to last pic.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super cute pics he looks like he's fitting right in


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

YOU stole my red dog Doug! I was just hoping Lisa was going to get bored with him! lmbo He looks like he has settled right on in!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Earl and Ivy sleeping together could be a calendar shot, excellent and cute!!! One of the best looking duos on the site Keep up the good work and keep it on 2 wheels


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like he's loving it  He's soo cute can't wait for Barca


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

great pics man, good lookin lil' friend u got there


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Elvisfink
Very nice picture's,and I love seeing happy Bully's doing their thing.
Thank you for sharing.
Henry


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Earl is really doing well. It was funny when we first got to Curley's Earl didn't care too much for the sound of all the twins rolling by, but by the end of the day he would walk by any bike with no problems. And to Shana, hahaha he's my little red doggy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

awww him and Ivy are just the cutest!! He looks like he love SoCal so far and I am happy to hear he got use to the bikes. Thanks for the update on my (now your) little man!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> awww him and Ivy are just the cutest!! He looks like he love SoCal so far and I am happy to hear he got use to the bikes. Thanks for the update on my (now your) little man!


Correction; Our Little Man!!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awwww 2 cute..love that first pic it looks like a great photo to hang up on your wall or put on ya desk..earl is 2 cute I miss puppy czar now lol hes getting to big 2 fast


----------



## bullyluv (May 14, 2010)

awe!! hes too precious! love the wrinkly head!!


----------

